# I'm not allowed first person shooters :(



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

Apparently, my parents don't want me having first person shooters. (The Conduit) So when they saw the commercial, they decided to check out the game. Now I can't play it!


----------



## Conor (Jul 6, 2009)

Aww too bad.
Have they taken it away permanently?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Aww too bad.
> Have they taken it away permanently?


No, they want me to find a review on it. (A Christian Based One.)


----------



## Conor (Jul 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I see, that might be a little hard.
Good luck anyway.


----------



## Caleb (Jul 6, 2009)

Ahahahahahah......hhahahahaha! Oh but dang that sucks, hope they give it back to you.


----------



## MC Lars (Jul 6, 2009)

And you are how old? It's rated T and isn't T 13+ 

How did you even get it without them knowing?


----------



## Puckbean (Jul 6, 2009)

make one up


----------



## kalinn (Jul 6, 2009)

wow. 
thats really dumb. 
there isnt even anything all that bad on that game.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

MC Lars said:
			
		

> And you are how old? It's rated T and isn't T 13+
> 
> How did you even get it without them knowing?


14, 15 in 3 months

and I used my debit card.


----------



## Resonate (Jul 6, 2009)

Try looking through these?

http://www.ccgr.org/
http://www.commonsensemedia.org/game-reviews



			
				From Commonsensemedia.org said:
			
		

> Parents need to know this is a T-rated first-person shooter with tamer violence as compared to M-rated games in the genre. Players can use an array of weapons such as pistols, machine guns, shotguns, alien rifles, and grenades. When enemies are killed, players will sometimes see either blood or an orange ooze (in the case of aliens) shoot out. However, none of the action looks brutal or gory. The game is playable online, a feature Common Sense Media does not recommend to children under the age of 12.


I tried. :/


----------



## Princess (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow that sucks..my parents even tried playing it. They like it.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 6, 2009)

Tell them you're fighting evil, it's a good game.


----------



## Caleb (Jul 6, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Wow that sucks..my parents even tried playing it. *They like it.*


That would suck even more.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Ahwwe <3 poor bacon , good luck


----------



## Princess (Jul 6, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD
meaning they dont care, but they barely play it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 6, 2009)

My dad let's me play any game as long as I am killing evil. WAHOO!

BUt no Burnout...


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 6, 2009)

ya my mom almost didnt let me play it i hate strict parents


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

My mom and dad dont really what we play... as long as we dont get too pissed off and start swearing at the tv ... *cough* *cough* mybrother  *cough*


----------



## StbAn (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey how old r u?


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

StbAn said:
			
		

> Hey how old r u?


.... if your talking to me please Pm me .... i dont want my warning level to go up....  
:huh:	 again


----------



## evilpancakes (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, if they want a christian based one then you better say goodbye to it cause most likely any religous review of this will say its bad imeaditly.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 6, 2009)

*fixes title* =)


----------



## Suaure (Jul 6, 2009)

Sucks.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> Well, if they want a christian based one then you better say goodbye to it cause most likely any religous review of this will say its bad imeaditly.


not necessarily true.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Apparently, my parents don't want me having first person shooters. (The Conduit) So when they saw the commercial, they decided to check out the game. Now I can't play it!


That sucks (It seems like Christian parents are more strict than others), my parents don't want me to get Call of Duty, because you kill humans, but i have Halo, where you kill aliens.. =r


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 6, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my parents are christian but they arent super christian its just that one of my moms friends died from a gun and so she doesnt like gun games very much because its real to her


----------



## Caleb (Jul 6, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You kill humans in halo, atleast in multiplayer modes, my parents just now stopped caring about games i play.

Oh and nice song in your signature.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

Tell them it's about fighting non christians and demons from hell.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

It's not the fact that it's killing people, they just think it looks "evil".


----------



## MygL (Jul 6, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, my parents never cared what I play... Well I play mostly Nintendo... So yeah... ._.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 6, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, which makes it stupid S:

And thank you.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> It's not the fact that it's killing people, they just think it looks "evil".


My parents are the same.
They hate manga and video games cause, you know how manga is all in black and white? Well, I was reading Naruto, and they saw it. They went "OMG, what's that demonic thing!?" Turns out the "thing" they were pointing at was a bunch of trees, in shaded black, and they thought it was brains.
They also think that manga promotes atheism, but that's a different story.
Then they saw MadWorld.....


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well my dad thinks that too. That all Anime and Manga is stupid and crappy because of pokemon. But if he actually watched other anime (take Gurren Lagann which has many CHRISTIAN references in it and good messages) then he wouldn't be that way.


----------



## CaKe95 (Jul 6, 2009)

warning rant

Im only 16 and my mom thinks that children should learn the ways of the world not be hiding from it like oh watch this show and oh that show is so bad

so she does not really care what i watch or play but we are baptist so she not like most moms 

it looks like your parents are very involved with Christin  that your mom wants to proctect you from a game that your age to play and it kinda reminds me of the wii zapper causing kids to shoot the leg off of somebody but sorry your moms a s.s. soccer mom dude


----------



## Resonate (Jul 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly how my mom is with anime....and maybe I should look into Gurren Lagann.  It seems cool.  :yay:


----------



## Thunder (Jul 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Halo has some biblical references too : D Like, the Ark? and the flood


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that... My parents are Christian, but not like hard core or super religous ones, you know?
My dad still plays Resident Evil games. lol
They don't really care what I play.
Anyway, I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## John102 (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tell them it's about fighting non christians and demons from hell.


John102  likes this response.


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 6, 2009)

that really stinks. no more good shoot em up's then.


----------



## Princess (Jul 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> It's not the fact that it's killing people, they just think it looks "evil".


Is Metroid evil too then?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 6, 2009)

Tell them it'll keep you off the streets and violence if they let you shoot pixels.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 6, 2009)

Man, that sucks.

The Conduit is'nt really that violent anyway.


----------



## SockHead (Jul 6, 2009)

A Christian based one? Hmm, how about checking out kNIGHTWING01 on youtube.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 6, 2009)

Wut? o.-
That really sucks. :[


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 6, 2009)

ya the conduit was my first shooting game, although i played a ton of m games at my friends house without my parents knowing, and my mom almost didnt let me have it!


----------



## Nynaeve (Jul 7, 2009)

I've never been able to play 1st person shooters because I get motion sickness....it's really annoying.


----------



## djman900 (Jul 7, 2009)

i play games secretly from my parents they wouldnt allow prostitues n gangs n stuff like tht(gta n saints row)


----------



## Conor (Jul 7, 2009)

I used to not be allowed GTA but one day they just let me get it.
And do what SockHead said checkout kNIGHTWING01 on youtube he's a big Christian but does loads of reviews for Nintendo games.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 7, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> It's not the fact that it's killing people, they just think it looks "evil".


Silly Christians.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first person shooters are for kids!


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jul 7, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tell them it'll keep you off the streets and violence if they let you shoot pixels.


^


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 7, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Apparently, my parents don't want me having first person shooters. (The Conduit) So when they saw the commercial, they decided to check out the game. Now I can't play it!


Failure 
Continue?
Yes/No


----------



## Sporge27 (Jul 7, 2009)

If I ever restrict my kids beyond what things are packaged as for, aka the esrb rating,  please kick me in the teeth...


----------



## Horus (Jul 7, 2009)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> If I ever restrict my kids beyond what things are packaged as for, aka the esrb rating,  please kick me in the teeth...


*Kicked in the teeth for the future*


----------



## Pear (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't think god would be too upset with you for killing pixels.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jul 7, 2009)

lol christians Fundies


----------



## StbAn (Jul 8, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> StbAn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


take it as a sarcasm question, ok?


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh hey Bacon Boy, it's been a while. Anyway, that sucks--The Conduit was pretty good. And it's only T, I don't even remember any profanity in it (though I think it's rated for mild language). But besides some blood, it doesn't really have anything bad in it. You're fighting aliens most of the time anyway.



> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree. It's easy to teamkill in single player.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 12, 2009)

HAH, Christianity strikes again...


----------



## djman900 (Jul 12, 2009)

CourageWisdomPower said:
			
		

> Oh hey Bacon Boy, it's been a while. Anyway, that sucks--The Conduit was pretty good. And it's only T, I don't even remember any profanity in it (though I think it's rated for mild language). But besides some blood, it doesn't really have anything bad in it. You're fighting aliens most of the time anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:/ i thought this topic wuz guna die


----------



## Josh (Jul 12, 2009)

Somebody bumped it..
Not going to name names


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Jul 12, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Somebody bumped it..
> Not going to name names


If you mean me, it's not bumping when the last post wasn't even a week ago.


----------



## easpa (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't think I've ever played a first person shooter...Are they violant?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 12, 2009)

#1pokemon master said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever played a first person shooter...Are they violant?


idk. What happens when you shoot someone?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 12, 2009)

#1pokemon master said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever played a first person shooter...Are they violant?


Pokemon=making small animals fight eachother at your will until one dies D8
FPS=kill everything in a bloody mess 8D


----------



## Josh (Jul 12, 2009)

CourageWisdomPower said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k


----------



## fitzy (Jul 13, 2009)

Awww sucks...

My parents don't care.


----------



## rafren (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome to the club mah boi.


----------

